# gesamtes Verzeichnis löschen



## Spranta (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo

ich habe herrausgefunden das man mit

```
rmdir();
```
ein Verzeichniss löschen kann man Problem ist aber das ich auch Ordner löschen will wo dateien drin sind wie mache ich das dan?

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## tobee (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

erst alle Dateien im Ordner auslesen, diese dann löschen und mit rmdir dann den Ordner.

Tobee


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (16. Mai 2006)

Guck einfach mal hier http://de.php.net/manual/de/function.rmdir.php bei den Kommentaren nach. Da sind genug Beispiele/Anregungen, wie du das machen kannst.


----------

